# Greyhounds



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rebel 











Ronon











Reba


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous.. have such a soft spot for greys.. love the brindle boys!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Tess is like Reba's mini-me! :smile: They're both beautiful!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are awesome.
The first one really caught my eye.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Such gorgeous dogs but then I am very biased and with the voluntary work I do for local greyhound adoption.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are beautiful. Dobermans were bred from greyhounds, i believe - I didn't see a greyhound in real life until a couple of years ago at a rescue event at a pet store. They were so sweet, and much bigger than I imagined.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> They are beautiful. Dobermans were bred from greyhounds, i believe - I didn't see a greyhound in real life until a couple of years ago at a rescue event at a pet store. They were so sweet, and much bigger than I imagined.


Greyhounds gave the Doberman their height.  I had Dobes way before I ever knew about Greyhounds. Dobes are my favorite breed, but losing my last one broke me. 


A Christmas pic, but these were my Dobes and first Greyhounds










Gunner










Zeus









Shows the size difference in Greyhounds:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Greyhounds gave the Doberman their height.  I had Dobes way before I ever knew about Greyhounds. Dobes are my favorite breed, but losing my last one broke me.


What gorgeous dogs, all of them. And I do think they look alot alike physically, especially their heads. We all have things that draw us to dogs and for me it's long snouts with lots of room for big teeth!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, they are beautiful! ANd those are some great pictures. You should be entering the calendar contest more often!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There beautiful and so are the Dobermans. They were the first pure bred dog I wanted when I was a kid. I mean the Dobermans.


----------

